# Max Earned His AX Title



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Just wanted to share my awesome news. My boy Max earned his AX title this past weekend. He placed 2nd on his first leg, and placed 4th on his second leg and 3rd on his third leg We are now moving up to play with the big boys in Excellent B. I'm hoping to post pictures soon. (once They come in the mail)


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

YIPPPEEEEEE Excellent B forever!!!

You going to the Nationals in Tx!????


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks MaggieRoseLee

Yep you're right Excellent B forever, its going to be fun. This is my first agility dog and I'm hooked. I'm training a Max son to do agility also.

I've thought about going to the Nationals in TX. but I dont want to go alone and I have no German Shepherd friends to go with









I might be going next year for sure I believe its in Ohio, somewhat closer.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Masi sends big sloppy kisses to her Daddy for his awesome new title!!!!!

diane


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Max loves big sloppy kisses from his kids, Drakes been given them to him all day.









Max met this adorable young female this weekend, everytime she walked by he blew me off. She was a nice working line sable.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

congratulations on your new title. What a great team the two of you must be.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks Sue, 

We do make a pretty good team, from work to play we're always together. 

He is one dog that must keep busy so we try to do it all.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Woohooo!!!!! Congrats!!!! You know I think MRL goes to agility at the nationals every year. You guys could meet up! 

I had considered going but I have no one ready to show right now. 

Oh I have a question for you????? Puppy soon????


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

on the new title!! Have fun in Exc. B. Hopefully we'll be there some day soon


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks for the comments, its been a fun ride. Being an old SchH person I cant believe how much more fun I'm having doing AKC. I had no idea. I cant thank my AKC friends enough for heading me in this direction.

Kathy you're question Puppy soon, are you looking for a pup soon?

I've thought about hooking up with someone to go to the nationals, it could be doable..


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

No but a little bird told me you may have one coming...... 

I will be puppy shopping in about 4 more years! Havoc is just 14 months old and I like to space them about 5 years.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Oh, Okay. I do have a couple of litters coming from females that dont belong to me but sired by Max. I'll be doing a breeding in early spring with my female Helga. this will be a 3 time repeat breeding I'm very happy with what is coming out of this mix. 

And I do have some awesome breedings planned in a few years. I just got a very nice import females.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Will be bookmarking your site!!!!!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks, We can go into PM's and I can show you pictures of my import female she is full DDR (East German lines) and what a beauty


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations!!


----------

